# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Surfcommunity in Bremen

## Hanso

Moinsen,
dies ist ein Post fr alle Surfer aus Bremen und Umland. Da wie ich festgestellt habe die Surfgemeinde in HB ja doch gar nicht sooo klein ist, aber irgendwie nicht jeder jeden kennt, wre es super wenn ihr euch unter diesem Post mal meldet. Ist ja immer wieder besser mit Gleichgesinnten surfen zu gehen. Schreibt einfach mal rein wo ihr genau wohnt und wo ihr so normal surfen geht. 
Trumt vom Frhling und hang lose Mr. Hanso

----------


## reznor

Das haste Recht Hanso!
Also ich Surfe jetzt seit 21jahren und habe mal auf dem Flgelner See das surfen gelernt.Seid ungefhr 12jahren gehe ich eigentlich nur noch in Wremen raus.Ich wohne in Finndorff und ich kenne noch ein paar andere Surfer hier aus der Gegend.Leider ist das mit der Nordsee bei uns ja immer Tiedenabhngig.Meld dich einfach mal wenn du Bock hast aufs Wasser zu gehen.Gruss Olli

----------


## surf_40

Hallo,

bin aus Borgfeld und suche auch immer mal wieder wen, der mitkommt. Ich fahre entweder an die Ostsee, nach Wremen oder Eckwarderhrne. Immer so als Trip, wenn Wind/Wasser/Wellen/und keine Termine sind. Im Laufe der Jahre sind mir leider alle Kumpels abhanden gegangen.

Gru CF

----------


## Hanso

Also ich wohne direkt hinter dem sportparksee grambke (der befindet sich bei den stahlwerken bremen). Das ist ein ganz "guter" feierabendsspot. Man schafft es ja meistens doch nicht noch unter der woche an die nordsee zu fahren. Wir haben mit ein paar surfern vom sportparksee eine fahrgemeinschaft gebildet und fahren dann meistens auch wenn wasser da ist nach cuxhaven (sahlenburg).
Wenn es unter der woche gut blst solltet ihr mal einen blick auf sportparksee werfen. Vorallerdings bei SW,W und NW KANN es schon mal ganz gut funktionieren. Die betonung liegt auf -kann- nicht das ihr mir nen mast annen kopf knallt, wenns nicht euren ansprchen gengt xD
Schne Gre Hanso

----------


## Hannesvw

Meinen Namenskollegen Hannes kenn ich ja mittlerweile  :Big Smile:  coole Action brigens, dass du das hier gestartet hast.
Ich surfe mittlerweile seit 12 Jahren und war bis vor kurzem viel auf dem Flgelner See unterwegs, weil wir da ein Huschen haben. Jetzt viel Sahlenburg und co. Sonst wohn ich in Oberneuland. 
Meine Lieblingsspots sind Dorums Fahrrinne oder, bei mehr Wasser, der Bereich hinter der Buhne, hier braucht man allerdings ziemlich sdlichen wind. Aber dann hat man eine schn flache Freestylepiste. Bei Druck aus West gehts nach Steinmarne zum Springen.
Wrd mich freuen, wenn ich nochmal einen von euch mitnehmen knnte, hab nen groen Bulli, bin allerdings hchstwahrscheinlich ab Juli auf ner Insel(Borkum Norderney oder Fehmarn) als Zivi.


Ich wnsch uns allen mal etwas Wrme und hoffentlich wird das was, dass ich da nochmal einen mitnehmen kann.
Hang loose

----------


## Hanso

Also du kannst dich auf jeden fall schon mal darauf freuen, dass ich bei dir mitfahre hannes^^

----------


## jagunsu

Hallo Hanso & Co,

Bin auch Bremer Surfer, bin seit letztem Jahr Wiedereinsteiger, bis jetzt leider immer alleine nach CUX Sahlenburg gefahren. Da trifft man schon mal Leute, aber eigentlich wre es natrlich lustiger um mit n Paar Leute zusammen zu fahren!

Wer hat denn Lust um mal zusammen Surfen zu fahren?  :Smile:  Ich fahre schon mal gerne sowohl am WE als durch der Woche am Nachmittag/Abend, wann es richtig gut aussieht.

Ich finde Sahlenburg spitze, aber leider passt das nicht immer mit den Tiden.
Diesen Spot Sportparksee Grambke hrt sich deswegen auch gut an, vor allem wann da auch mal andere Surfer sind! 
Hanso, kannst Du mal Bescheid lassen wann es da wieder losgeht? Kann man da auch Material lagern?

Falls Interesse knnten wir auch mal einen Treff in Bremen machen, das unterhlt sich vieiel besser mit ein Bierchen und so...!  :Smile: 

gru John
(31, hollndisch)

----------


## ReelBigFish

Moin

Ich komme auch aus Bremen, eher gesagt Schwanewede. Sportparksee Grambke is der Spot, der da am nchsten liegt. Da kommen wir(ich und 2 Freunde) fter mal vorbei. Leider knnen wir noch nicht soo viele andere Spots testen, da wir alle 17 sind und daher noch nicht selber mit dem Auto fahren drfen :Frown:  
Wenn die Tage mal guter Wind sein sollte, wird angesurft :Big Smile:

----------


## Hanso

Hi jagunsu
also zum bremer sportparksee:
Da ist seit gut 3 Jahren eine Surfschule (Surfschule Bremen) und die haben da einen Vermietcontainer. Da kannst du denn fr eine kleine Gebhr deinen Kram drinne lagern. Der Surfschulleiter heit Andreas, aber die ganzen Kontaktinfos kannst du auch auf deren Seite herausfinden (googlest du einfach mal surfschule bremen).
Wenn du mal ein paar Bremer Surfer kennen lernen willst kannst du auf jeden Fall bei gutem Wind am BSP-See schon einige antreffen, u.a. auch mich xD
Der See ist brigens auch wieder eisfrei also kann es da auch wieder richtig losgehen.
Schne Gre an alle
der Hanso

----------


## jagunsu

Hallo Hanso, groer fisch  :Wink: 

gut, ich kann gerne mal am Sportparksee vorbeifahren! Bin auch schon sehr an diesen Lagerplatz interessiert! Das hrt sich schon super an, nach der Arbeit bei gutem Wind spontan einen kurzen Weg fahren, Kram aus dem Container rausziehen und gleich auf dem Wasser! 
Nicht unbedingt diese groe Fahrerei mehr und auf/ab dem Gepcktrger laden, Zeitsparend und wird bestimmt in mehr Surftage resultieren! Oder ggf sich da am Sportparksee treffen, Material aufladen und mit n paar Leute nach CUX fahren!

ok vielleicht bin ich ein wenig berbegeistert, aber sich freuen macht ja spa nach so nen langen Winter!  :Wink: 

gibts da auch einen Wasserschlauch zum Segeln absprhen nach ne Nordsee Fahrt?

Wann lohnt es sich um zum Sportparksee zu fahren?
SW, W, NW funktioniert es schreibst du? Gibt es Gebude/Bume oder andere Windjammers?
Wo kann man am besten sehen ob es genug Wind gibt zum surfen?

gibt windfinder nen guten Eindruck von deiner Erfahrung aus? 
oder aktuelle Windmessung von Wetteronline vom Flughafen Bremen? 

brauche schon mind 13kt.. :Wink:

----------


## ReelBigFish

Moin Jagunsu
also nach meiner erfahrung ist windfinder, was den sportparksee in grambke betrifft, teilweise etwas unprzise, aber es ist wenigstens schonmal ein guter anhaltspunkt. (die nchste woche soll laut windfinder ja auch ganz windig in bremen werden, falls das der fall sein sollte, fahr ich auf jedenfall schonmal hin :Wink: )
Am besten ist es, wenn du in der nhe von bremen wohnst, einmal selber vor die haustr zu gehen und zu gucken ob windfinder mit seinen angaben richtig liegt :Wink: 
um den sportparksee befindet sich eine reihe bume und auch ein kleiner hgel auf einer seite, der auch nicht unbedingt winddurchlssig ist. 
ob es dort einen wasserschlauch gibt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich selber noch keinen gesehen habe und mein material dort auch nicht lagere, aber ich denke es gibt einen, da die anzge der surfschule und andere surfmaterialien nicht ohne weiteres in die container zurckgesteckt werden :Wink: 

mfG
Tom

----------


## jagunsu

o h....bume...aber doch nicht so schlimm wie am Unisee hoffe ich oder?  :Frown:  
da kann man ja gar nicht surfen!

warum gibts denn immer Bume um jeden See...wer braucht die Dinger denn!  :Wink: 

wann ich auf google maps schaue, sollte der Spot aus SW bis NW doch einigermae funktionieren

naja gut...ich sehe, am 1. April sollte es >20kt aus W geben...mal schauen! Wann die Vorhersage tatschlich so bleibt, werde ich vorbeifahren und mal schauen wie es dort denn aussieht! 
Wann es mit 20kt aus W nicht klappt, wird es ja dort nie klappen!  :Wink:

----------


## Hanso

Aaaaaaaaalso
ersten gibt es am see keinen wasserschlauch um das material abzusplen, AUCH nicht an der windsurschule.
zweitens ist das mit dem hgel und den bumen relativ egal, DENN am See kann man am besten bei SW, W und NW surfen, am besten ist aber W (bei W sind die Vorhersagen auch am genausten).
Ist halt ganz gut big an manchen stellen und je nach windrichtung natrlich auch.
Bei Ost geht der Spot auch, aber dann muss man sich sehr weit abfallen lassen, deshalb wrde ich bei guten ostwind auch eher nach wilhelmshaven fahren.
Auerdem gibt es im sommer eine eingegrenzte schwimmerzone, da darf und sollte man auch nicht reinsurfen, was meistens nicht immer perfekt mglich ist.
BITTE HALTET EUCH DA EINIGERMAEN DRAN! Die typen vom dlrg sehen das gar nicht gerne und wenn es da zu oft stress mit den surfern gibt, ist das in der zukunft auch nicht gut fr uns.
Schne Gre Hanso

----------


## jagunsu

hey!

Ich bin am WE bei Andreas in der Windsurfschule gewesen, und ich finde es sehr schn zu sehen, das es mal so eine Initiative in Bremen gibt! Werde auf jeden Fall schon mein Material fr den Sommer dort ablagern und mal sehen wie es mir gefllt, obwohl es nicht so gunstig ist als ich vorher dachte (60 euro fr ein halbes Jahr, 120€ fr ein ganzes Jahr). Dafr kann man natrlich bis zum See fahren, direkt aufriggen und ist es nicht weit von der A27 weg. 

Ich glaube in der Tat, der Spot wird schon mit Westwind funktionieren, aber big wird es schon sein. Morgen wird es inland 17kt aus West geben, wann es einigermae passt mit der Arbeit knnte ich eigentlich mal hinfahren! 
Wer geht morgen noch?  :Smile:

----------


## ReelBigFish

Moin Leute,
beim Surfen(im Internet :Wink: ) bin ich gerade auf eine interessante Seite, in einem anderen surfforum, gestoen:
http://surfforum.oase.com/showthread.php?t=88919

Wir haben gestern selber gemerkt, dass das Surfen an der Nordsee wirklich eingeschrnkt ist. Da wir nichts besseres zu tun hatten entschlossen wir uns an die Nordsee, Richtung Cuxhaven, zu fahren, um mal wieder ein bisschen zu surfen. Natrlich erkundigten wir uns vorher im Internet ber die einzelnen Spots in der Umgebung von Cuxhaven. Duhnen hatte unser Interesse geweckt(da auch auf der Seite ein Surfstrand vermerkt ist!). Dort angekommen hie es dann im Touristen-Informationscenter, dass es keinen Surfstrand in Duhnen gbe...also hie es: ab nach Sahlenburg(da wird dort auch keinen groen Erfolg hatten, da das Wasser zu flach war, was laut den Kitern nur selten der Fall ist, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen andere Spots an der Nordsee zu erkunden).

Dorumer Tief und Wremen waren nun unsere nchsten Ziele. Die dortigen Preise und das Unfreundliche verhalten der Leute an den Kassen liessen aber darauf schlieen, dass wir als Surfer scheinbar nicht wirklich wilkommen waren(Man musste sogar fr sein eigenes Board bezahlen! In Dorum durften wir nicht einmal den Spot umsonst angucken(!), da wir entweder zahlen oder doch einfach gehen sollten).
Also hie es, gefrustet wieder nach Hause, da wir mitlerweile so viel Zeit gebraucht haben, dass fast Ebbe war :Big Smile: 

Wie seht ihr das? Kennt ihr eventuell noch andere Spots an der Nordsee?

mfG
Tom

----------


## Georg-Mo

Hi Tom, Cuxhaven Sahlenburg geht ganz gut. Voraussetzung: 1. in den Tieden-Kalender schauen, das bliche - es geht gut 2 Std. vor bis 2Std. nach Hochwasser, 2. beste Windrichtung SW- bis N 3. bei W ist mehr Wasser da, ich fahre bei einem 4er Wind  eine 38 Finne und funst prima. Gut auch Windfinder Vorhersage und dann denn Localspot http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/cuxhaven_sahlenburg
bis die Tage
Georg

----------


## ReelBigFish

Hey Georg, danke fr die Auskunft, ist echt hilfreich :Smile: 

aber eine Frage hab ich noch: machen die Buhnen in Sahlenburg Probleme? Du sagst du fhrst mit einer 38 Finne und das geht ganz gut, aber funktioniert das auch in den Bereichen der Buhnen oder muss man da schon drauf achten?. Die sind dort ja nicht markiert und unter Wasser schwer zu sehen.

mfG 
Tom

----------


## Hanso

Hi mal wieder.
Also in Sahlenburg sind die Buhnen ganz gut markiert. Das Wasser ist dann aber dennoch bei ablaufendem Wasser ziemlich schnell weg. D.h. 2 Stunden nach Hochwasser ist dann wirklich schluss, es sei denn der wind ist mega stark und aus W bzw. NW. Mit deiner 38 Finne musst du dann mal gucken ich fahr ne kurze damit geht das sehr gut mit den Buhnen. Bei Hochwasser bin ich mir aber sicher, dass das weiter drauen mit den Buhnen gut geht.
brigens ist der Spot Steinmarne ab jetzt fr surfer und kiter verboten!!! Fr die, die den Spot noch nicht kennen gelernt haben schade, aber erst recht fr leute, die da schon mal aufm wasser waren. Der letzte shit ist das.
Am besten geht an der nordsee eben sahlenburg ist zwar ein bisschen weiter aber mit am besten.
Schne Gre der Hanso

----------


## Georg-Mo

Hi Tom, Hanso hat das schon richtig beschrieben. Die Buhnen sind am Ende, dem Teil der bei Hochwasser als erstes unter Wasser liegt, mit Stangen gut gekennzeichnet. Und auf die sollte man gerade bei W achten. Mich hat es mal zusemmelt als ich bei W, man fhrt dann parallel zum Ufer, schon zu weit zwichen den Buhnen war, die komplett unter Wasser lagen, also lag die Stange schon in meinem Rcken und die habe ich bersehen. Na ja und dann bin ich mit der Finne in der Buhne hngen geblieben. Mir ist glcklicherweise bis auf eine kleine Zerrung nichts passiert, dem Brett fehlte ein Stck Nase und die Finne hatte einen Zacken aus der Krone. Lie sich alles gut reparieren. Also bevor du aufs Wasser gehst schau nach den Stangen und dem Ende der Buhnen. Wie gesagt sind gut gekennzeichnet. Dann ist alles kein Problem.

----------


## ReelBigFish

ok gut, danke ihr beiden :Wink:

----------


## uniman

Hallo,

knnte man nicht auch auf dem "Kibek-See" surfen? Der liegt neben der Abfahrt "Arsten", ist relativ gro und hat kaum Bume drum herum. Ich wollte das mal ausprobieren, hab allerdings die Befrchtung, dass da irgendwelche Teile vom Sandabbau drinliegen.

Jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem See?

----------


## jagunsu

Hey,

Update: Andreas von der Surfschule Grambkersee hat mir gesagt das er Anfang Mai sein 'Verleihkontainer' am See fertig haben wrde, aber er hat bis jetzt leider nichts mehr von ihm hren lassen und auch nicht auf Emails geantwortet.

Da habe ich denn auch kein Bock mehr drauf, und mittlerweile habe ich eine Surf-Saisonskarte fr Wremen. 

Kostet zwar 45 euro, ist dafr aber 2*21km weniger fahren als nach Cux Sahlenburg, und dazu 2*15min mehr Zeit auf dem Wasser. Weil ich jetzt ein wenig hufiger fahre und auch mal direkt aus der Arbeit, ist das schon wichtig! 
Es gibt da auch ne total nette Surfcommunity, und weniger Kiter als in Sahlenburg. Es gibt auch keine Buhnen dort, aber dafr denn auch kein Strand. Finde ich aber nicht so schlimm, dann ist mein Surfzeug auch nicht so sandig.

nchstes Jahr wird es das aber nicht mehr geben, Saison 2011 mu einen Surfer 45euro fr sein Auto+Board und 70euro fr eine Person-Saisonkarte zahlen! 
Das ist in der Tat total surfer-unfreundlich...und das mit Steinmarne ist auch total kacke
Mal schauen was ich denn mache, ist ja erst nchstes Jahr lach. Ich glaube, dann gibt es nur mehr Sahlenburg als gute Option..Eckwarderhrne finde ich selbst nicht so toll

Tom, was ich dir empfehlen knnte, ist einfach eine Seegrasfinne holen. Eine 30 oder 32cm Seegrasfinne wrde deine 38cm Finne ersetzen knnen. Mit der Seegrasfinne wrdest du besser fahren knnen in Niedrigwasser, und dazu natrlich 2x eine halbe Stunde lnger!

brigens, falls jemandem mal Lust hat mal zusammen zu fahren aus Bremen, bin ich nach wie vor immer dafr offen

vg John

----------


## ReelBigFish

hi john,
das mit der 38er finne war georg, ich fahr mit zwei 30er(twinser board).
trotzdem danke fr den tip :Smile: 

aber das mit wremen ist echt hart! Ich glaube so langsam echt, dass man da als surfer nicht wilkommen ist...
gibts nicht noch irgenwas in ostfriesland?

----------


## Briebert

Ich wohne jetzt seid 3 Jahren in Bremen hab aber noch niemanden kennen gelernt mit dem ich surfen fahren kann?!?! Allein ist es langweilig und die richtigen Spots kenn ich hier in der umgebung auch noch nicht.
Ich bin 23 Jahre und Windsurfer. Vielleicht meldet sich ja jmd.

LG Flo

----------


## Hanso

Hi FLo,
das ist schon wahr so alleine macht das nicht so viel spa.
Wo wohnst du denn genau in Bremen und wie lange surfst du schon?
Lg Hannes

----------


## ReelBigFish

Hey Leute,
hab mal ne Frage:

Der spot in Norddeich, ist der gut oder kann man den gleich vergessen?

----------


## jagunsu

Hey Flo,

Die beste Spots in der Bremer Umgebung sind Wremen, Dorum und Cuxhaven Sahlenburg.
Allen auf dem Wattenmeer und tidenabhngig+kostenpflichtig. Persnlich gefllt mir Wremen am besten weil es am kurzesten fahren ist und es dort eine nette Windsurfcommunity gibt. Sahlenburg ist aber etwas schner mit Sandstrand etc.

Alternative Spots sind Eckwarder Hrne, etwas spartanisch aber da kann man auch mit Niedrigwasser surfen. Hooksiel und Wilhelmshaven geht auch, besonders mit Ostenwind zu empfehlen. 

schau auch mal auf http://www.windsurfing-bremen.de/blog/reviere

Hier in der Stadt gibt es denn auch noch der Grambker Sportparksee. Nicht weit fahren und sehr geeignet fr Anfnger. Es gibt da auch eine Surfschule. Dafr nicht so viel Wind wie am Wattenmeer und biger.

Wann du Lust hast und auch ber eigenes Transport verfgst knnen wir ruhig mal zusammen fahren. Ich habe es hier auch probiert mit Surfkontakte suchen aber war leider nicht erfolgreich. 
Mein Eindruck: Hier in Bremen gibt es schon Windsurfer, aber jeder ist alleine oder mit 1-2 Kumpels unterwegs. Was eigentlich fehlt ist eine coole Windsurftruppe, die sich mal ganz locker auf n Bier/Grillen treffen und gelegentlich Windsurfausflge unternimmt... Aber als alternative finde ich Wremen nicht schlecht, da fahre ich jetzt (meist) alleine hin und treffe dort vor Ort andere Windsurfer. Wann man etwas hufiger fhrt, lernt man die von selbst kennen...

----------


## RealMatze

Hey an alle,

mich zieht es Hobbybedingt und befruflich auch endlich in den Norden und direkt ins schne Bremen. Bin 24, surfe seit 6-7 Jahren und suche ebenfalls einfach Leute mit denen man zusammen Surfen gehen kann bzw. auch gerne Privat mal einen Trinken/Grillen gehen kann. Wohne dann in der Neustadt. Fahrt ihr nur am Wochenende oder auch unter der Woche? 

Gru Matze

----------


## reznor

Kommst du nach Wremen dann lernste ganz schnell neue Surfbodys kennen.Muss man das noch erklren wie man beim surfen leute kennenlernen kann oder wie jetzt?

----------


## Hanso

Hi RealMatze,
also wenn es dich hobby bedingt nach bremen zieht (und dieses hobby windsurfen ist) wre ich noch ein paar kilometer mehr gen norden gefahren ;-)
Also ich fahre auch manchmal unter der woche los dann aber meistens nicht ganz an die nordsee. Es sei denn es sieht richtig gut aus..
Viele Bremer kannst du auf jeden fall am grambker sportparksee kennenlernen wenns mal gut sein sollte (zu den optimalen bedingungen wurde schon frher mal was in diesem post geschrieben)
Und Reznor: Dieser post ist fr leute aus dem bremerraum, um sich auszutauschen etc. ALso auch wremen ist nicht die welt und wenn sich hier jemand vorstellen will, ohne ganz nach wremen fahren zu mssen um leute kennen zu lernen ist das voll in ordnung.
Wie gut surfst du schon so Matze?
Schnes Wochenende noch an alle
Mr Hannes

----------


## reznor

> Hi RealMatze,
> also wenn es dich hobby bedingt nach bremen zieht (und dieses hobby windsurfen ist) wre ich noch ein paar kilometer mehr gen norden gefahren ;-)
> Also ich fahre auch manchmal unter der woche los dann aber meistens nicht ganz an die nordsee. Es sei denn es sieht richtig gut aus..
> Viele Bremer kannst du auf jeden fall am grambker sportparksee kennenlernen wenns mal gut sein sollte (zu den optimalen bedingungen wurde schon frher mal was in diesem post geschrieben)
> Und Reznor: Dieser post ist fr leute aus dem bremerraum, um sich auszutauschen etc. ALso auch wremen ist nicht die welt und wenn sich hier jemand vorstellen will, ohne ganz nach wremen fahren zu mssen um leute kennen zu lernen ist das voll in ordnung.
> Wie gut surfst du schon so Matze?
> Schnes Wochenende noch an alle
> Mr Hannes



Das ist ja auch der Grund warum ich gepostet hatte.Ich bin selber in Bremen geboren.Nur hat das rumdmmpeln auf irgendeinem See in Bremen oder Umzu nichts mit Windsurfen zu tun!Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.

----------


## Hanso

Hi nochmals,
also ich gebe dir recht Reznor, dass das surfen hier auf den bremer seen nicht so der knaller ist. Aber unter der woche kanns manchmal halt doch ganz nett sein und wenn man mal ein paar surfer kennen lernen will ist das auch nicht umbedingt verkehrt.
Wremen ist doch auch super teuer geworden (es sei denn man hat ne jahreskarte) und der einstieg ist auch nicht so nice. 
Na ja will mal hier nicht mies machen ;-) Immerhin ist die nordsee noch in der nhe
Viel spa denjenigen, die morgen aufm wasser sind. VLt sieht man sich ja

----------


## reznor

> Hi nochmals,
> also ich gebe dir recht Reznor, dass das surfen hier auf den bremer seen nicht so der knaller ist. Aber unter der woche kanns manchmal halt doch ganz nett sein und wenn man mal ein paar surfer kennen lernen will ist das auch nicht umbedingt verkehrt.
> Wremen ist doch auch super teuer geworden (es sei denn man hat ne jahreskarte) und der einstieg ist auch nicht so nice. 
> Na ja will mal hier nicht mies machen ;-) Immerhin ist die nordsee noch in der nhe
> Viel spa denjenigen, die morgen aufm wasser sind. VLt sieht man sich ja



Genau,und wegen der blden Windrichtung sehen wir uns morgen hoffentlich alle am Wilhelmshavener Sdstrand bis die Finne glht yiiiieeeha!Gruss Olli

----------


## Hanso

War heute in der Grimmshrnerbucht. War mega geil. 4.2 gut angepowert und schne wellen zum loopen. Leider zum schluss ein wenig schlickig aber nen schner spot bei ost wind in Cux.
Hoffe ihr hattet heute auch alle schne spa aufm wasser :Happy:

----------


## RealMatze

Hey Hanso,

ja mein Wunschziel war auch Kiel, doch da gabs keine passende Stelle. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.  :Wink:  
Den grambker Sportparksee habe ich mir schon angeschaut, fr eine nette Session nach der Arbeit ist der sicherlich passend. Ich wollte jedoch endlich in die Welle einsteigen.
Wie gut sich surfe... naja ich komm sicher von A nach B  :Smile: , nein also Wasserstart, Sprnge, Powerhalsen sind kein Problem, versuche mich zur Zeit etwas am Frontloop und Airjibe. Aber bei gro Welle habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrung, maximal guter Kabbel.
Das Wochenende sieht ja gut aus mit Wind, fhrt jemand hoch und wohin?

Gre Matze

----------


## surfingnonne

hey leute, 
ich zieh nchste woche nach bremen zum studieren! ich komm vom bodensee! nach dem was ich hier gelesen hab werd ich aufjedenfall mal am sportparksee vorbeischauen! ich mchte einfach ein paar gleichgesinnte kennen lernen! surfer halt  :Smile: ! da ich als student leider keine kohle hab kann ich mir auch kein auto leisten und hoff deswegen auch dass evt. mal jemand lust hat mich des fteren mit an die nordsee hoch zu nehmen und mich dort so ein bisschen einzufhren in die spots! tidde, gefahren etc.
an den meerspots wo ich bis jetzt war, war des immer nicht so krass mit der tide! (atlantik, mittelmeer)

wei jemand was die fhre nach norderney kostet? is doch auch nicht so weit weg von bremen fr en weekend trip oder? bzw mal an nehm freientag mit dem wellenreiter unterm arm mit dem zug hinzufahren.

gru marc

----------


## surfingnonne

hey leute, 

frs we steht ja gut wind an und es geht auch noch gut von dem temperaturen!
wer hat denn lust an die nordsee zu fahren und mich mitzunehmen? von mir auch gerne etwas weiter, bin fr alle spots offen... etwas welle wre natrlich schn  :Smile: 

gru marc

----------


## FreundDerSonne

Hey marc,

studierst du an der Uni? Eventuell knnte ich dich dann mitnehem. Ich komm aus Bremen-Nord, was immer noch ein Stck ist, aber vllt. kriegt man das dann ja mal nach den Vorlesungen hin.
Am WE kann ich leider nicht und die nchsten Tage starte ich aus Bremerhaven.

btw.: an der Kugelbarke im alten Hafenbecken sollte man nicht surfen. Da holt ein die Wasserschutzpolizei raus xD

----------


## jagunsu

Und, wass macht die Bremer Surfcommunity in 2011?  :Happy: 

Ich war mit dem Ostwind bis jetzt nur am WHV Sdstrand und Hooksiel.
Jemand schon nach Wremen/Dorum gefahren in 2011? Wie sieht es aus mit dem Gebhren dieses Jahr...noch immer Jahreskarten fr 45 euro?

gru John

----------


## RealMatze

Moin liebe Gemeinde....

wer ist nicht im Winterschlaf und wre morgen in Wremen dabei??? Letzte Woche Donnerstag (12.01.2012) war niemand da, selbst die Kiter wollten nicht..... Alleine ist bei den Temperaturen nicht so fein.  :Wink: 

Gre aus Bremen

der Matze

----------


## Hanso

jo das hast du auf jeden recht.
Ich wrde morgen hchstens nach eckwaderhrne fahren, wenn du auch am start bist. Das ist das wesentlich besser, als in wremen und da sind meistens auch noch andere surfer am start.
Wenn es morgen vormittag aber gut in HB aussieht, werde ich wohl auf dem Grambker Sportparksee losdsen.
Kommst du auch aus HB? Ruf mich (Hannes) sonst einfach mal an:
0151 2333 0253

Schne Gre Hannes

----------


## RealMatze

Hey Hannes,

ja ich wohne auch in Bremen. Ich denke Grambker Sportparksee ist eine gute Idee fr morgen. Windchill soll ja in HB sogar ber 0C sein. Ich wre ab Mittag da. Forecast sieht ja ganz gut aus.
Ich schreibe dir spter nochmal.

Gre

----------

